# Has anyone bought from Modchip-Depot.com?



## CompC (Jul 11, 2011)

I ordered a Supercard DSTWO from Modchip-Depot.com a week ago because they had the best price according to ShopTemp. I did a quick search and they seemed to have a good record (and five stars based on 16 customer ratings, according to ShopTemp).

It's been a week and the only email I've received is from AlertPay, confirming the fact that I paid for it. No other order or shipping confirmations.

Has anyone bought from that site before?


Sorry for posting this all over the place, I keep discovering the right place to post it. And I'm really worried I just lost $42.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jul 12, 2011)

did you try to email the seller about this ? did they reply to you?
maybe they didn't validated your payment so your order still pending, a lot of reason however possible


----------



## CompC (Jul 12, 2011)

Apparently the first message I sent didn't actually get sent. I sent them an email and they responded in about twenty minutes! I was impressed. The issue turned out to be that they were just out of stock of DSTWOs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 …Somehow I missed that on the page for the DSTWO when I ordered it.

Then they gave me two options: They could ship it straight from their warehouse and it would take 10-14 days for shipping, or they could wait until it's actually in stock again (up to 10 days) and then it would take 3-6 days for shipping. I said to just wait until it's in stock.

Basically, they were really helpful and I was really impressed with how fast they emailed me back!


----------



## roman161 (Sep 29, 2011)

CompC said:
			
		

> Apparently the first message I sent didn't actually get sent. I sent them an email and they responded in about twenty minutes! I was impressed. The issue turned out to be that they were just out of stock of DSTWOs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I ordered a DSCARD TWO from modchip-depot last week as well. The funds were removed from my credit card and I've been trying to get in contact with the seller since Monday. The order status doesn't show up on my account and I haven't gotten any tracking information.

What email address did you send to? I've tried the Contact page on the website and the email address the AlertPay gave me.


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck guys!


----------



## arva (Nov 20, 2011)

I wave also the same problem! I ordered a DSCARD TWO from modchip-depot from September 07, 2011. I payed via AlertPay and on September 23, 2011 I wrote them from their site that I don't have any news yet and next day they email me from [email protected]:​hello ,​Item status when ordered was "out of stock"
expected arrival of our next shipment is approx 2 weeks.
or we can ship direct from warehouse which takes up to 2 weeks.

regards LexI aswered to that email:​Hi,​
Can you please ship it directly from warehouse? I needed it before the end of this month because it's a birthday present for a child! So I need it as soon as possible.



Thank you!







Now I'm trying to get to their site but it doesn't work anymore!



Can I get my money back?

[color=#fafafa !important][/color]


----------

